# [VIDEO]Problemi vari con la scheda video! [RISOLTO]

## ProT-0-TypE

Allora problema numero 1:

Se uso l'agp nvidia il computer dopo un po freeza (apparentemente a caso)

Che problema c'è, mi direte. usa quello del kernel! Eh no, quello del kernel è peggio, nel senso che non freeza ma le prestazioni sono inferiori! Ora ho messo un bel pci=noacpi, e vediamo se funziona... se qualcuno ha o ha avuto il mio stesso problema mi faccia sapere.

Problema numero 2, il modulo nvidia e il modem usb non vanno molto d'accordo.

a volte litigano un po: 

```
usb 1-1: usbfs: process 7488 (pppoeci) did not claim interface 0 before use

0: nvidia: trying to map 0xd7e39000 to kernel space, but we're in an interrupt or holding a spinlock

0: nvidia: trying to map 0xd7c35000 to kernel space, but we're in an interrupt or holding a spinlock

```

e mi capita che mi si disconnetta il modem, dovrebbero essere problemi di interrupt, ma non so se il pezzo del dmsg che ho postato è quello giusto...

Il kernel che uso è il 2.6.7 gentoo (ma me lo ha dato pure col 2.6.5 gentoo il problema dell'agp) e la scheda è una ge force 5200 fx da 128 mb ddr

Forse i due problemi sono legati, perchè non mi è ancora capitato che il modem si disconnettesse quando usavo l'agp del kernelLast edited by ProT-0-TypE on Tue Jul 06, 2004 7:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

forse è un bel bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40891

Ehm se qualcuno trovasse la patch giusta..

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

specifico: il problema me lo da con l'agp di nvidia (nvagp) e non con quello del kernel (agpgart)

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status per vedere quale state usando

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ok rettifico:

```
0: nvidia: trying to map 0xd7c35000 to kernel space, but we're in an interrupt or holding a spinlock 
```

me lo da pure con l'agpgart. Ne conseguono frequenti freeze del sistema..

nessuno trova una patch? io l'ho trovata solo per chipset SiS ma io ho un Via.. :'(

----------

## Peach

Ho avuto i tuoi stessi problemi provando ad usare NVagp al posto di agpgart.

nel tuo kernel hai selezionato per caso:

```
Kernel Hacking

--> [*] Sleep-inside-spinlock checking
```

 :Question: 

se si prova disabilitandolo.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

eh si è abilitato! ora l'ho ricompilato senza, ma non posso riavviare per cui lo proverò tra un po.

stavo pensando che cmq magari non mi darà più quel messaggio ma i freeze rimarranno.. credo che sia un bug della nvidia perchè leggendo il changelog degli ultimi drivers dicono di aver fixato molti problemi con l'AGP delle schede     Via, tranne che la mia mi sa...

----------

## Peach

per sicurezza riemergi nvidia-kernel (e nvidia-glx, anche se non dovrebbe servire).

Cmq non dovrebbe darti problemi: ti potrei consigliare magari di adoperare la mia stessa scelta: mettere come modulo AGPGART e usare nella sezione "Device" all'interno della configurazione di X:

```
    Option      "NvAGP"         "3" # 0=no AGP ; 1=nvidia AGP ; 2=AGPGART ; 3=agpgart THEN nvidia AGP
```

in questo modo io sono riuscito ad evitare i freeze che avevo avuto, chiaramente sei libero di scegliere di usare solo NvAGP che AGPGART.

facci sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

niente da fare... ho tolto quella cosa dal kernel ma quel messaggio rimane.. che kernel usi? ho provato col 2.6.7-gentoo, ora provo col 2.6.5-gentoo-r1

----------

## Peach

hai anche ricompilato i moduli del kernel di nvidia? Che versione usi?

io ora uso i 2.6.7 e il problema l'avevo avuto con il 2.6.3-r1

in ogni caso come hai compilato le varie opzioni relative all'agp nel kernel e come hai configurato il "Device" in X? potresti postare? (hai compilato il DRM nel kernel?)

posteresti pure

```
# dmesg | grep AGP
```

e

```
# more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AGP
```

o

```
# more /var/log/XFree86.0.log | grep AGP
```

 :Question: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si ho anche ricompilato i moduli nel kernel. la versione che uso è l'ultima masked che c'è nel portage, la  1.0.5336-r4 .

in questo momento sto usando il kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1, con l'agpgart, ma anche col 2.6.7 e con l'nvagp non cambia nulla..

```
$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

```

```
$  more /var/log/XFree86.0.log | grep AGP

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "3"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of any AGP requested (try AGPGART, then try NVIDIA's AGP)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized

```

```
$ dmesg | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

```

e questo è il solito errorino:

```
0: nvidia: trying to map 0xd7c35000 to kernel space, but we're in an interrupt or holding a spinlock

```

il DRM sarebe questo? 

```
│ │[ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  
```

Non l'ho compilato perchè mi sa che per le nvidia non dovrebbe servire...

l'XF86Config:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "nvidia"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nvidia"

        Option     "RenderAccel" "on"

        Option      "NvAGP"         "3"

EndSection

```

```
Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

#       Load  "extmod"

     SubSection  "extmod"

     Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

     EndSubSection

#       Load  "fbdevhw"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load "xtt"

EndSection

```

----------

## Peach

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> si ho anche ricompilato i moduli nel kernel. la versione che uso è l'ultima masked che c'è nel portage, la  1.0.5336-r4 .
> 
> in questo momento sto usando il kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1, con l'agpgart, ma anche col 2.6.7 e con l'nvagp non cambia nulla..

 

provato a tornare alla versione stabile dei drivers nvidia?

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il DRM sarebe questo? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si non dovrebbe fare una piega: i driver nvidia hanno il loro DRM interno...

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'XF86Config:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

L'unica cosa che  noto è che RenderAccel prende un booleano.. ora non so per quanto riguarda la sintassi.. nel caso prova con

```
         Option     "RenderAccel" "true"
```

Altro non mi pare di notare 

Potresti postare i grep che ti ho proposto forzando invece l'uso di NvAGP ?

Ah.. ultima cosa, per caso sempre nella sezione "Kernel hacking" hai abilitato:

```
[ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb
```

 :Question: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> provato a tornare alla versione stabile dei drivers nvidia?
> 
> 

 

Si, ma non cambia nulla!

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah.. ultima cosa, per caso sempre nella sezione "Kernel hacking" hai abilitato:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

no

```
$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

```

```
$ more /var/log/XFree86.0.log | grep AGP

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "3"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of any AGP requested (try AGPGART, then try NVIDIA's AGP)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized
```

```
$ dmesg | grep agp

(nulla)

```

cmq ripeto, ho trovato la patch per il chipset SiS, ma per quello Via no :'(

----------

## Peach

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ dmesg | grep agp
> 
> ...

 

mi pareva da quello che mi avevi postato che il tuo chipset venisse riconosciuto.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

col 2.4.26-gentoo-r2 mi sa che non ho quel problema! anche se prma di gioire è meglio fare un altro po di test...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

sono passato gli ultimi drivers [nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106]]

e il terribile

```
0: nvidia: trying to map 0xd7c35000 to kernel space, but we're in an interrupt or holding a spinlock 
```

è scomparso!

ma i freeze se attivo l'agp ci sono sempre.. ma non riesco a capire il perchè si freeza tutto ma il mouse si può muovere..

----------

## mfkr79

Leggendo il readme del driver nvidia,

nella APPENDIX F: CONFIGURING AGP, vengono trattati dei workaround per eventuali instabilità dei sistemi con chipset VIA.

Potresti provare, come consigliato, a settare l'AGP drive strength, un parametro del BIOS. I migliori risultati in termini di stabilità con schede video nvidia vengono ottenuti con i valori compresi nell'intervallo che va da 0xEA a  0xEE.

Altra possibilità è la riduzione della velocità dell'AGP (influisce solo minimamente sulle prestazioni, e in rarissimi casi)

```
sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1.run --extract-only

cd NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1/usr/src/nv/
```

Modificare quindi os-registry.c, come segue:

```
- static int NVreg_ReqAGPRate = 7;

+ static int NVreg_ReqAGPRate = 4;   /* forza l'AGP a 4x */

    oppure

+ static int NVreg_ReqAGPRate = 2;   /* forza l'AGP a 2x */

    oppure

+ static int NVreg_ReqAGPRate = 1;   /* forza l'AGP a 1x */

```

    e abilitare il parametro "ReqAGPRate":

```
- { NULL, "ReqAGPRate",     &NVreg_ReqAGPRate,      0 },

+ { NULL, "ReqAGPRate",     &NVreg_ReqAGPRate,      1 },

```

Infine ricompilare il modulo nvidia e ricaricarlo.

Gli unici problemi di stabilità che ho avuto io con sk video nvidia erano legati all'abilitazione del Sideband addressing, ma da quanto hai postato sembra disabilitato

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho provato ad abbassare dal bios l'agp a 2x.... ora faccio un po di test, poi vediamo.

non ho trovato l'opzione AGP DRIVE STRENGH ma c'era AGP DRIVING CONTROLL, è la stessa cosa?

il Sideband addressing è disabilitato. già ho problemi di stabilità senza...

----------

## mfkr79

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> non ho trovato l'opzione AGP DRIVE STRENGH ma c'era AGP DRIVING CONTROLL, è la stessa cosa?
> 
> il Sideband addressing è disabilitato. già ho problemi di stabilità senza...

 

Si bravo, AGP DRIVING CONTROL = AGP DRIVE STRENGTH

Lascia disabilitate sia il Sideband che le Fast writes, e controlla nel dmesg che l'abbassamento dell'AGP rate fatto nel BIOS sia rilevato dal kernel

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        2x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

```

sembra che stia andando bene, se non altro cmq non mi si è ancora piantato... 

non riesco a settare questi indirizzi nel bios (0xEA  e  0xEE), che dovrei mettere al posto del "x" che non mi fa scrivere?

Stavo pensando che la causa dei miei mali potrebbe essere questa:

```
[*] Preemptible Kernel
```

----------

## mfkr79

se con AGP a 2x non hai problemi di stabilità, prova a riportarlo a 4x e fai qualche tentativo con il driving control

0xEA credo si inserisca come EA,

0xEE come EE, una volta scritti dovresti leggere, se non ricordo male,  AGP DRIVING CONTROL EA ... non ho a portata di mano un chipset VIA purtroppo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Anche se il Preemptible non fosse la causa dei tuoi problemi, ti consiglio comunque di disabilitarlo, dato che sui 2.6.x sembra non garantisca incrementi prestazionali, anzi qualcuno sostiene peggiori la "reattività"

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

per ora non mi si è più piantato e tra l'altro cambiando dal 4x al 2x non ho notato peggioramenti...

ora provo coi cambiamenti che mi hai detto tu e vediamo come reagisce...

----------

## mfkr79

OK, tienici informati...

EDIT: Ti ricordo di aggiungere il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo del topic quando ti riterrai soddisfatto della config & stabilità del pc

Ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

dopo prove su prove mi ritengo soddisfatto, il pc non si è più piantato!

Ho risolto cambiando la velocità dell'AGP da 4x a 2x (le prestazioni mi sembrano pressochè identiche)

togliendo il Preemptible Kernel non è cambiato nulla, e non era quello la causa di instabilità

il DRIVE STRENGH e il DRIVING CONTROL credo siano 2 cose diverse, perchè ho provato a modificare i valori di quest'ultimo, ma c'è un solo parametro.. per cui ho lasciato il valore AUTO

mfkr79 grazie mille per il suggerimento perchè hai risolto il problema che mi teneva ancora legato a winzozz   :Embarassed: 

----------

